# compile assembly code



## visons (Sep 17, 2006)

when i try to compile assembly though the bash terminal i use the gas command and it tells me no command found. i am learning as i go. what i am trying to do is assembly code for a microcontroller that i have to use for class but even though i have written code i can't seem to compile it


----------



## Viro (Sep 18, 2006)

Use the "as" command instead of gas. In the terminal, type "man as" for more information about the options and such.


----------



## lurk (Sep 18, 2006)

If it is for a microcontroller you will need to install a gcc (well gas which is part of bintools IIRC) as a cross assembler.  The version that comes with XCode is only for x86 or PPC depending on which on is used.


----------

